# Hitachi Framing nailer



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

How much are the costs between the two nailers and the supplies. How much do you plan on using the nailer. Weigh all of that and decide. I have a lot of Hitachi power tools and never have had any issues with them.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

From what I read and I could have missed something since I just scanned it. But it looks like the paper models are for clipped head nails. These are not up to code in some areas, check where you live. There was 1 that shot round head nails but it was 35 degree.

I really don't see any advantage to paper over plastic. But in my opinion if I was going to buy one it would be the round head. Some places seem to be phasing out their supplies of clipped head nails. But check what is available in your area. 

Some guns will shoot both clipped and round head nails but from what I read on the website these will not.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> How much are the costs between the two nailers and the supplies. How much do you plan on using the nailer. Weigh all of that and decide. I have a lot of Hitachi power tools and never have had any issues with them.





ToolSeeker said:


> From what I read and I could have missed something since I just scanned it. But it looks like the paper models are for clipped head nails. These are not up to code in some areas, check where you live. There was 1 that shot round head nails but it was 35 degree.
> 
> I really don't see any advantage to paper over plastic. But in my opinion if I was going to buy one it would be the round head. Some places seem to be phasing out their supplies of clipped head nails. But check what is available in your area.
> 
> Some guns will shoot both clipped and round head nails but from what I read on the website these will not.


Thanks! First the cost of the nailer I believe is the same & I don't think there's a lot of difference in the nail cost, so its not an issue. Whatever it is, it is. 

You may be correct on the paper collation with clipped heads. Now that you mention it I think that is the case but I will re check it. Like you I do not want clipped head nails. They do not meet the building code down here in SC as far as I know, & it's just something I would not use regardless. 

Thanks for the great advice from both of you. Im going to get Hitachi with plastic collated nails.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bought the hitachi round-head nailer for plastic collated nails a few weeks back. Gas powered. Been beating it up ever since, no issues. VERY easy to clear a jam, relatively light, blew a lot of 3" nails into a double lvl, no problem. Ron


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

some clipped head guns will shoot full head nails no problem. as for paper vs plastic collated.. paper is fine for dry regions.. plastic is better for the west coast where its a wet environment, the paper falls apart when its soaked


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> some clipped head guns will shoot full head nails no problem. as for paper vs plastic collated.. paper is fine for dry regions.. plastic is better for the west coast where its a wet environment, the paper falls apart when its soaked


 
Thanks- Yeah- never thought about it. Plastic collated would be better for me. The summer humidity here in SC keeps the grass green when there's no rain and the temperatures are in the 90's. Paper would probably be a problem. Also most of what I see down here on the job is plastic collated. 
Maddog1


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

that was my first thought. get the box of paper one wet, well they would be useless.


----------

